# fichiers .mpc sur mac



## vincent_zo (16 Juillet 2003)

bonjours à tous, voici quelques questions auquelles je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse:
- peut-on lire du .mpc sur mac?
- existe-t-il un freeware qui permette de décoder le format .mpc en format mp3 sur mac?
merci pour votre réactivité si l'un de vous saurait m'éclairer


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2003)

Il me semble que ce soft le permet...
http://www.cdxtract.com/formats.php

Mais à vérifier car je n'ai pas cet utilitaire ni aucun son au format mpc sous la main


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2003)

Tu peux aussi essayer ça
http://homepage.mac.com/julifos/soft/index.html?http://homepage.mac.com/julifos/soft/mpc2aiff/

(nettement moins cher que cdxtract donné dans mon premier message...) 

Bon tu aura une conversion au format aiff et ensuite iTunes par exemple te le convertira en mp3


----------



## vincent_zo (16 Juillet 2003)

merci remy pour ta prompte réponse, je vais vérifier de ce pas


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2003)

euh... va directement sur le lien de mon 2ème message... à moins que tu aies 150 dollars de trop (auquel cas envoies moi en la moitié et va quand même sur le 2ème lien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2003)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> * merci remy pour ta prompte réponse, je vais vérifier de ce pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



au fait... les forums MacG c'est bien, mais Google c'est pas mal non plus (il m'a fallu à peine 10 minutes pour te trouver ces 2 références...)


----------



## vincent_zo (16 Juillet 2003)

ça a marché comme sur des roulettes !
si tu as encore un message à me consacrer, rends-moi service en me formant sur google et révèle-moi la phrase que tu as rentré pour obtenir si facilement ces liens?


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2003)

sur google:

lire mpc mac


et j'ai obtenu

Médiathèque: CD-ROM disponibles à Charleroi.
... CD-ROM est tributaire du système employé pour les lire, soyez donc ... données utilisables
sous de multiples systèmes d'exploitations (MPC, MAC, ...) MPC ce CD ... 
amigaphil.planetinternet.be/CDRmcfb.html - 14k - 15 jul 2003 - En cache - Pages similaires 

Consulte le forum: Mac OS X
... 07. le .mpc, ArnoldLayne, 83, 11, 09/06/2003 03:43 par Floppy. ... molgow. Lire
les 3GPP avec Mac OS X? kamkil, 148, 15, 08/06/2003 12:43 par Hopf. transferer ... 
forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/ postlist.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB4 - 66k - En cache - Pages similaires 

Clubic : Top Recherche - Ce que veulent le plus les autres ... 
... lire des dvd sur un lecteur cd rom (4) - lire des fichiers mac sur pc (5 ... iso (7) -
lire des image cd (5) - lire des images eps (5) - lire des mpc (5) - lire ... 
www.kimouss.com/ss/topsearch2_152.html - 57k - En cache - Pages similaires 

P2PFR.COM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voir le Forum - Forum &gt; Macintosh
... Le format audio .mpc sur Mac os X, 4, Chaussette, 53, 24 ... MAC OS 9.2 [ Aller à la
page: 1, 2 ], 17, nonoparadox, ... comment lire un disque gravé sur pc SVP, 6, joliliette, ... 
forum.p2pfr.com/viewforum.php?forum=13&amp;372 - 93k - En cache - Pages similaires 

TUTORIELS.COM &gt; Forums &gt; FORUM D'ENTRAIDE
... Lire 


Je suis allé sur le forum P2PFR.COM où j'ai trouvé le lien vers le convertisseur mpc2aiff


----------



## vincent_zo (16 Juillet 2003)

C'est une réponse à la hauteur de ton service rendu: efficace et complète! encore merci rémy pour ta disponibilité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...vais te mettre dans mon carnet d'adresse tiens...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a+


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2003)

Pas de quoi... Bienvenue sur MacG


----------

